# 1974 Dodge Monaco MSP



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I love these older cars.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

I see that car...and I think of Smokey and the Bandit...nah more like Sheriff Buford T. Justice


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Very popular police car in the 70's....I remember seeing them on Chips as a kid...popular in the Blues Brothers Movie too...


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I have a 1964 ford galaxie 500 thats almost done too.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Dragnet!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

DC - you getting a little misty on us baby? Looking at a replica of your first cruiser and all... :mrgreen:


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I know its probably a joke, but must you place the cruisers in front of a D&D store front....couldn't it be SOMETHING else lol...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome work as usual, Dave!

I'm the king of useless trivia, so just a couple of pain-in-the-ass observations; from Mopar, MSP used the Plymouth Fury in 1974, they looked like this;










They also used a single rotating light, just like the ones the Michigan SP still use, just in blue;









http://www.ojaivintagevehicles.com/Photographs/1974_plymouth.jpg


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Sweet old pics of the msp are hard to find.I like this one now better.its a 1/18th scale.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Delta-

They call them the "Gumball Lights".

Could never figure out with all the advancements in halogen, then strobe, now LED's why Michigan SP still sticks with those lights. Check out the "Stop" sign on the hood as well.

It can only be the Tradition thing that keeps it going.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

The model CHP units I started out with in 1966.










Here is a site of interest, just in case someone has not seen it.

http://copcardotcom.fotki.com/


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

PapaBear said:


> The model CHP units I started out with in 1966.


Was the 1969 Polara really as fast as the stories I've read?


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Was the 1969 Polara really as fast as the stories I've read?


I don't know. In 1969 I was assigned to motorcycle patrol. Had a brand new 1969 Harlem Davison crotch rocket! (alright, I know, Harley Davidson). Went like hell up to 80 MPH then shook me to death with the vibration.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

here is the Galaxie 500.


















That one is on ebay now.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lookin Good !!


----------

